# permanent flash hider removal/installation



## mach136 (Mar 25, 2010)

need a gunsmith that can remove a perm flash hider to remove an ar15 gas block and then install a hand guard cap on an ar15 and then reinstall the perm flash hider.  the flash hider is pinned. anyone know who can do this? im around suwannee/gwinnett... some help would be amazing.


----------



## germag (Mar 25, 2010)

Check with Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta.


----------



## JWF III (Mar 25, 2010)

If it's just pinned, a small punch can do it.

If it's truly permanent (pinned and welded)... Use a punch to get the pin out (hopefully it's not welded over, as it's supposed to be). Then just a little heat from a torch will liquify the silver solder normally used.

Wyman

ETA- Or just take it to either "David's Gun Room" (P'tree Ind. Blvd- Norcross), or to "Bullseye" (just off the square in Lawrenceville).


----------



## mach136 (Mar 25, 2010)

its pinned and welded... very well


----------



## IMDB (Mar 26, 2010)

You can take very fine sand paper and sand the spot where the weld and pin is. Sand it until the outline of the pin can be seen. Then use a drill bit the same size of the pin. Drill slow and little at a time. Don't go any deeper that the thickness of the flash hider. The pins on the front sight can be driven out by a punch. The pins are wedge shaped, one end will be larger than the other.Put a large punch on the small end of the pin to get it moving then a small punch to drive it out. I'll send you a PM with my # if you have any questions.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Mar 27, 2010)

If its permantly mounted and brings the barrel length up to 16 inches, dont remove it.  You will have a short barreled rifle.  Best to send the upper out to a gunsmith to have it done.  T&F Firearms in Thomasville can probably do it for you.


----------

